# NOW TAKEN Free ladies mtb Raleigh enigma



## gareth01244 (16 Jun 2018)

I have a 1990s Raleigh eclipse that needs a new home. It came with another bike I had been given for my son, the deal was I had to take them both as they needed the space. It's had an easy life as far as mileage but has a few marks and scratches. The indexing on the gears needs sorting bit apart from that it's a solid bike that might be of use to someone. Collection is from Chester.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2018)

Another generous offer from a cyclechat member


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jun 2018)

Looks great. I particularly like the pulley behind the seatpost for the rear brake cable to run over and is that a colour co-ordinated bell I see?

I like it a lot and it is unlikely to need much to get it working nicely. Appears to be one of the better quality offerings from Raleigh around that period, not too shabby at all 

Any idea what size it is, might help prospective users.....


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jun 2018)

Still very useable. Only a low end model but will give someone a lot of pleasure.
Looks about a small 18/19" frame by eye.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (17 Jun 2018)

I love the paintwork on these! I actually bought one a few years ago to use as a town hack bike, but it turned out to be too small (think mine was a 19" - this one looks smaller than that). 

It's an Enigma rather than an Eclipse, BTW.


----------



## gareth01244 (19 Jun 2018)

Now taken thanks.


----------

